# 2 and a half years later! yay!! UPDATED- Updated Again 16/07/2010 bhcg results



## MUMMYALLY08

hey all, well we have been trying for 2 1/2 years i have have 2 miscarraiges and an ectopic and this morning i got my bfp!!! i cant belive it. so i went to the doc and they confirmed it. im 4 weeks 4 days. EDD 15/03/2011 and i have a scan on the 20th of july to make sure it is in the correct place. and not another ectopic so fingers crossed this wee buba sticks its been a long journey and im hoping this time it will all work out fine. eeeekkkkk i really cant believe it. im sooo exited xxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations on your :bfp:! Fingers crossed you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## ducky1502

Congrats, hope bubs is in the right place and sticks! Enjoy the journey of pregnancy :)


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats! Fx for a sticky bean :dust: xx


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

thanks everyone really happy, and feeling good. fingers crossed everything goes well xx


----------



## WelshRose

Huge congratulations Hun!:happydance:
Sending a worldful of super sticky healthy bean :dust:....:hugs: x


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## Whitbit22

Congrats hon!! :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Super huge congrats!!!!!!! Good luck at the scan!


----------



## pea-in-pod

Whoo hoo! Congratulations and best of luck for a healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hey all, well i started bleeding yesterday. cant believe this is happening again. got my blood work done and my levels are at 37 which is really low for how far i am. so got to go back in tomorrow and get more bllod done and get a scan to see if its ectopic. really panicing i will keep u all updated. x


----------



## FayDanielle

Congratulations.
Really hope the bleed is nothing and you go on to have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

FX for you xx


----------



## pink_bow

:hugs:
Fx bean is in the right place and is ok x


----------



## louise1302

fingers xed everything is ok hun xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Same here, we'll all keep our fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## happigail

yayyyyyyyy!! good for you!!! how exciting! I bet you feel in shock!!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats hope this baby is ok :)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## honey08

MUMMYALLY08 said:


> hey all, well i started bleeding yesterday. cant believe this is happening again. got my blood work done and my levels are at 37 which is really low for how far i am. so got to go back in tomorrow and get more bllod done and get a scan to see if its ectopic. really panicing i will keep u all updated. x

keepin everything crossed for u x


----------



## smiling

:hugs:


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hey all, well just back from epu. got a scan but couldnt see anything coz i am too early. my hormones were not high enough to detect anything in a scan. so i have had more bloods taken, just got to wait until the morning for my results. fingers crossed my levels are still rising. my bleeding has stopped now so thats a good sign. not getting my hopes up too much tho. will keep u all updated. thanks x


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

well Ladies, i have just got my blood results back and here they are:

Sat 10/07/2010 Bhcg-37
Mon 12/07/2010 Bhcg-163

midwife said she is happy with the results and she will see me on the 3rd of aug for a scan. I am still bleeding tho so i think i will go to my g.p on thurs to get more bloods.

x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

aww thats good then your numbers are up so that means bubs should be fine! Very glad to hear it!


----------



## pink_bow

The number look good, they have increased. FX that everything is ok with bean x


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

thanks all, but why am i still bleeding. its very light and pink but just want it to stop so i can relax. arrgg! x


----------



## hayzeb

Hope all is ok hun xx


----------



## MrsLQ

early pregnancy bleeding is really cmmon, I had it with my son. Thank you for posting, we have been trying for over 2.5 years now, it is always good to hear a sucess story and that is what you have here....so excited for you!


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hey well im back at the epu tomorrow at 12 for more bloods as my bleeding hasnt stopped tho it is about too. its extremely light so hoping it will be finished tomorrow. feel really sick and dizzy so fingers crossed the levels are still doubling. i will let u know as soon as i find out the results.
xx


----------



## Katieb07

Fingers crossed 4 you hun x x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Everything crossed for you hun! xx


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hey all, well here are my results from my bhcg test today.

10/7-37
12/7-116(i thought it was 163 but i heard her wrong) lol
14/7- 363

they are tripling every 48 hours. so they are very happy with that. i have a scan at 9.30 am on tuesday so we will see how that goes. the midwife said its common to have bleeding in early pregnancy so i have to just relax. im really happy but dont want to get my hopes up to much as its still early days. xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MUMMYALLY08 said:


> hey all, well here are my results from my bhcg test today.
> 
> 10/7-37
> 12/7-116(i thought it was 163 but i heard her wrong) lol
> 14/7- 363
> 
> they are tripling every 48 hours. so they are very happy with that. i have a scan at 9.30 am on tuesday so we will see how that goes. the midwife said its common to have bleeding in early pregnancy so i have to just relax. im really happy but dont want to get my hopes up to much as its still early days. xx

Congratz hun hope your scan goes good nice rise in hormones there :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Just wanted to let you know I had bleeding like that for 3 weeks on my first pregnancy all was fine he is 9 now, then on my second i had some for about a weeks all was fine there again. :flower:

good luck and those levels look good


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

thanks ladies, really just want to get this scan done and get reassured asap. hoping to see buba and a heartbeat but will just have to wait and see. x


----------



## ragdoll

Well done, all looking good for you


----------



## ettegirb21

MUMMYALLY08 said:


> hey all, well here are my results from my bhcg test today.
> 
> 10/7-37
> 12/7-116(i thought it was 163 but i heard her wrong) lol
> 14/7- 363
> 
> they are tripling every 48 hours. so they are very happy with that. i have a scan at 9.30 am on tuesday so we will see how that goes. the midwife said its common to have bleeding in early pregnancy so i have to just relax. im really happy but dont want to get my hopes up to much as its still early days. xx

Awesome beta #'s! Keeping my fingers crossed that this one sticks. :)


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations, things are looking positive :hugs:


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hey ladies well here are m latest results from my bhcg test.

10/7-37
12/7-116
14/7-363
16/7-736

really really happy, wont b getting any more bloods as bleeding has stopped now and my levels are doubling nicely. have a scan at 9.30am on tuesday so will keep u updated. thanks all xxxxxx


----------



## Damita

Congrats hun!


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

well ladies i have my scan today at 9.30, i hardly slept a wink last night as i am sooooo nervous. really hope we can see the bubba and a heartbeat but i might be that little bit too early. I will update you as soon as im back. wish me luck xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust<3

*Congratulations!! *:happydance:


----------



## louise1302

congratulations and good luck for the scan x


----------



## CelticNiamh

How did you get on :flower:


----------



## Allym0101

Hi I've just noticed your thread. 
It's weird, my names Ally and I've also had 2 miscarriages and an ectopic. Am really interested in your story. Huge congrats on your BFP and I hope everything went ok at the scan this morning. xoxoxo


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey hope your scan went OK hun!! :D so happy the lil bean stuck in place and your blds have been doubling :) xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats!


----------



## MinneGirl

Huge congrats!!!!!!! :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

any updates? hope everything went well.


----------



## rainysunshine

Congratulations!!! I'm so glad this is working out for you. 

It is so crazy how common it is to have bleeding early in pregnancy. Makes it understandable how some people don't know they are pregnant. I'm sure it is still nerve-wracking for those who know they are pregnant to wonder if it is ending. 

I'm so glad things are working out for you. Congrats again!


----------



## Mummylou23

hiya hun any news on ur scan xxx


----------

